# Quantidade Máxima de Precipitação do Mês de Março de 2008



## Minho (1 Mar 2008 às 15:27)

Qual será precipitação mensal máxima oficialmente registada em Portugal em Março?
A sondagem está aberta até dia 6 de Março.


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2008 às 16:16)

>= 50 a <75mm   nao deve ser muito superior que isto


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2008 às 19:46)

*>= 125mm*

Apesar de ser mais um desejo do que propriamente uma esperança.

E agora um dado curioso:
Se não estou em erro, Portelinha é a estação oficial do território continental que mais enche o penico. Cerca de 2213mm anuais, segundo o Snirh.
Segundo esta mesma entidade, no final de Fevereiro, Portelinha tinha 509,3mm de precipitação acumulada desde dia 1 de Outubro, quando o normal seria de 1392mm. Ou seja, vai com um défice de 882,7mm!

Já agora, alguém sabe qual é a média de precipitação anual no Pico do Areeiro? Como tem estação meteorológica, deve haver um valor, ao contrário do que acontece na Torre, Penada-Gerês, Montemuro ou Caramulo. Provavelmente as regiões mais chuvosas do país, mas sem dados reais (apenas estimativas). (ou será que têm e eu não sei?)


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2008 às 20:32)

>= 75 e < 100


----------



## fsl (1 Mar 2008 às 21:38)

Votei no intervalo 100--125.


----------



## MSantos (1 Mar 2008 às 22:40)

Em relação às precipitações deste mês, estou um pouco pessimista
 Votei: >= 50 e < 75


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2008 às 22:50)

Votei na 2ª opção, o mês de Março cada vez mais tem registado menos precipitação.


----------



## Minho (1 Mar 2008 às 23:02)

Estou com o Miguel >= 75 e < 100 ...


----------



## vitamos (2 Mar 2008 às 00:26)

Fui para 50 - 75! É a razão a superar o desejo real! Espero que caia mais um bocadinho e eu me engane!


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2008 às 00:45)

Nem que seje na madeira >=100 e < 125mm  as trovoadas vem ai.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mar 2008 às 11:37)

O meu voto foi para 75mm-100mm... mas talvez me engane...


----------



## iceworld (2 Mar 2008 às 12:37)

Também votei entre 75 e 100. 
E se fosse para acertar no valor exacto?? Devia ter probabilidades inferiores ás do Euromilhões ??
Poderiam criar este jogo a nível nacional para patrocinar o Im e reequipar todas as estações!!  
Que acham malta??


----------



## vitamos (2 Mar 2008 às 14:07)

iceworld disse:


> Também votei entre 75 e 100.
> E se fosse para acertar no valor exacto?? Devia ter probabilidades inferiores ás do Euromilhões ??
> Poderiam criar este jogo a nível nacional para patrocinar o Im e reequipar todas as estações!!
> Que acham malta??



Sem prémios de 15 milhões de euros senão o MeteoPT ia à falência


----------



## Paulo H (2 Mar 2008 às 16:53)

Votei >= 50 e < 75 mm para o Continente.

Mas penso que nos Açores, haverá muito mais precipitação! Precipitei-me, peço desculpa aos Açoreanos!


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2008 às 19:42)

"Os valores da quantidade de precipitação em Março 2008 variaram entre 6mm em Évora e *207mm em Portelinha*."

In
http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_03_08.pdf

Afinal os 207mm foram bem melhores do que estavamos à espera!
Já os 6mm de Évora... Que secura!


PS: Mais uma vez não temos como confirmar os resultados das votações referentes às temperaturas.


----------



## Minho (14 Abr 2008 às 22:44)

AnDré disse:


> "Os valores da quantidade de precipitação em Março 2008 variaram entre 6mm em Évora e *207mm em Portelinha*."
> 
> In
> http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_03_08.pdf
> ...



Só por curiosidade a estação da Portelinha dista cerca 2,5km da estação de Lamas de Mouro mas essa estação pertence ao INAG


----------



## GranNevada (15 Abr 2008 às 16:24)

> E agora um dado curioso:
> Se não estou em erro, Portelinha é a estação oficial do território continental que mais enche o penico. Cerca de 2213mm anuais, segundo o Snirh.
> Segundo esta mesma entidade, no final de Fevereiro, Portelinha tinha 509,3mm de precipitação acumulada desde dia 1 de Outubro, quando o normal seria de 1392mm. Ou seja, vai com um défice de 882,7mm!
> 
> ...



Viva !

Acho que em tempos escrevi um topic sobre isto .
As estações pluviométricas que mais quantidades registavam situavam-se todas no PNPG , muito próximas umas das outras , a saber , Leonte , Junceda , Albergaria , Portela do Homem , S. Bento da Porta Aberta , sendo que todas ultrapassavam os 3000 mm. anuais . Destacava-se Leonte com cerca de 3500 mm. anuais o que a fazia talvez a estação mais pluviosa da Península ( houve em tempos grandes "discussões" sobre isso no Meteored !
De qualquer das maneiras todas essas estações foram descontinuadas , mas trabalharam longos períodos de mais de 40 anos algumas delas .
Os dados estão disponíveis no Snirh , é só procurar , os dados merecem a pena ser vistos porque são de facto impressionantes .
Ainda há pouco passei em Leonte e pude ver o velhinho pluviómetro encostado a um canto e cheio de copos de plástico ! Até pensei trazê-lo para Braga como recordação ! Triste fim ! Vou ver se encontro uma foto e ponho aqui .
Cumprimentos ,
Miguel


----------



## GranNevada (15 Abr 2008 às 16:36)

Podem ver as fotos aqui :

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,81755.msg1605446.html#msg1605446


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2008 às 20:45)

Olá *GranNevada*

Muito obrigado pela informação. Sou de facto um entusiasta da precipitação. 

Pegando nos nomes que disseste, fui até à página do snirh e andei a recolher informação ao nível da precipitação anual desses lugares e já fiz para aqui uma data de tabelas em excel.
No entanto, destaco esta que me parece bastante preocupante:






Trata-se do evoluir da precipitação média ao longo de periodos de 30 anos, sendo respectivamente:
1 - entre 1941 e 1970;
2 - entre 1951 e 1980;
3 - entre 1961 e 1990;
4 - entre 1971 e 2000;

Depois tracei rectas de tendência, de modo a obter a equação da recta.
Pelo declive das mesmas, podemos ver que por decada, a quantidade de precipitação média tem decaído mais de 200mm, excepto em São Bento de Porta Aberta que decresceu em média 78,8mm por decada.


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2008 às 20:53)

Parece que a precipitação tem diminuido nas ultimas decadas Deve ser um fenomeno a nivel nacional? Ou não?


----------



## psm (15 Abr 2008 às 20:59)

Bom trabalho
Nestas estações não é problema a diminuição da precipitação,mas nas estações onde a precipitação é menor por exemplo com um valor de 600 mm ai sim,é gravissimo.Irá haver um maior stress hidrico nas plantas e na agricultura.


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2008 às 21:09)

MSantos disse:


> Parece que a precipitação tem diminuido nas ultimas decadas Deve ser um fenomeno a nivel nacional? Ou não?



Tudo indica que sim, nas últimas décadas tem chovido menos.

Estranho é que das 4 estações, apenas a da Portela do Homem sobreviveu ao ano hidrológico de 2000-2001, emitindo agora dados intermitendes.  Todas as outras deram os seus últimos dados a 1 de Outubro de 2000 e depois pifaram. E pelas fotos do GranNevada já nem devem existir. Não deixa de ser curioso ter havido mais dinheiro em prole da meteorologia durante o tempo de Salazar, do que agora que vivemos num país livre "e desenvolvido". 

Vou pegar em mais estações espalhadas pelo país e vou fazer o mesmo, por curiosidade própria, se não qualquer dia ainda tenho de pagar pelos dados que agora são gratuitos


----------

